# Peace and Disquiet 'an outstanding collection of short stories' - Helen Laycock



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you'd like to see more of my writing for adults, please do have a look at my website:
Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​
​
*'an outstanding collection of short stories'*​
*May I introduce you to one of my short story collections?

I am generally a happy, optimistic soul, but, at times, I do like to delve into the darker side of life.*

*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *$2.56*
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *£1.54
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Short Story Competition success:*
- Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
- Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
- Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
- Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
- 3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- Charming Residents.
- 3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- Taking Flight.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
- Shortlisted for Tea and Tale/Milton Rooms Short Story Competition as part of the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013

*Flash*
- 100-word 'Cold Heart' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html Sept '13
- 100-word 'Bare' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html Sept '13
- 100-word 'Dishing it Out' on Cafe Lit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html Oct 17th 2013

***Keep an eye out for other posts. I also write for children and have a couple of poetry collections, too.***​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are some of the great reviews Peace and Disquiet has received:*

*5**
*~Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions. Till death brought tears to my eyes.
Superb.. Well worth the price.*

*5**
*~As soon as I began to read these twelve stories, I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing. "Dear Madeline" and "From This Day Forward" in particular are two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read, each one deeply exploring a haunting and disturbing subject which is only too real in today's society.

In every one of the stories however, Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters and situations, in such a way that draws you into them as if you were actually there, hearing the words, feeling the emotions, the fear, the pain, the joys and sadnesses, the very "peace and disquiet" spoken of in the collection's title.

Helen Laycock has not only written an outstanding collection of short stories, but each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is.*

*5**
*~Each story is unique and well crafted. Such dark tales indeed which are a contrast to the Author's usual genre of children's books, which serves to illustrate her versatility when it comes to writing. The first tale, "Ante Mortem," is intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully. This is the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft and it was a pleasure to read.

"Til Death Do Us Part," is a poignant, emotive short story with a very sad twist in the tale. I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable.
All in all, Helen Laycock has a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable.
*

*5**
*~Each of these stories has a different slant on life and is never disappointing in its intrigue. From "Till death us do part" with its gentle but inciteful look at growing older with love and care, to the creeping horror of "From this day forward" I was held captive until the end. I look forward with interest to the next set of stories from this writer.she can certainly send shivers up the spine!*

*5**
*~Well, I didn't expect such dark tales but that's what you get. Very sinister and sometimes quite gruesome in places but this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page - even if you get a shock in doing so!!
I would recommend giving this book of tales your time - you will be moved in more ways than one!!
Enjoy at your peril!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you, Betsy and Ann.

Forgive me if I just thank you once and not on each of the twelve threads I've started! 

Helen


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet​
*Twelve dark stories:

Ante Mortem
Lucky Jim
'Til Death Do Us Part
My Name is Not Simon
Silver Lining
Beggars and Choosers
Dear Madeline
Wish You Were Here...
Design
Little Angels
From This Day Forward
Charming Viola*​
*If you prefer stories that tug a little less on your emotions, how about:*


Light Bites
Light Bites​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet

*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.
*

*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'
*

[/center]


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet​
*Extract from the first story in the collection - [size=16pt]Ante Mortem*[/size]

*The size of that step is questionable: In the next breath I could hurl myself at the window and plunge to certain death.

I see a vision in freeze-frames. I drink in the initial essence of beauty: shards of elongated quartz erupting in a white peacock-tailed fountain around me as I break through, bright and sunlit. Myself, a dark, formless bundle, heavy, inert, at the mercy of my forethought; or lack of it. I am just an obscure blur as I mingle for a second with the glass, like a flaw in a diamond. I cut to the final frame where I have landed with an inevitable monosyllabic thud; the last sound I will ever produce, so sudden and unresounding. I had so longed to experience weightlessness. That freedom of being suspended between all surfaces. 
*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet​*Twelve dark stories to stir you up...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*This week I was featured in http://womagwriter.blogspot.co.uk/ with a guest post about how I came to get involved in putting together my short story collections. Do drop by to have a look.*

]







​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

TWELVE SHORT STORIES

*An unsettling read...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.
Sleep tight...
​
*Peace and Disquiet* 
*Peace and Disquiet* ​
*All 5* reviews*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*All 5*reviews*

Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet

*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.
*​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'an outstanding collection of short stories'*​
Peace and Disquiet​
​
*'sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Like many other writers, I enjoy entering writing competitions. My list of successes is growing.

This week, a piece of flash fiction won a monthly competition run by my online writers' group. 
It was inspired by the word 'keen' and the word limit was 200.

If you'd like to read it, I have pasted it below. It will give you a taste of my writing of which you can find more in

 ​ *£1.54 or $2.56*.

Just a little note, however. It is not for the faint-hearted...

*The Kite-Maker

He stood at his vice in the skewed square of light. So much white: the sky, long bleached of summer blue, the scrubbed floorboards, his shoes, as though dusted with cold ash, his clothes veiled, his face spectral.

Encased in a gritty cloud, he filed and whittled the bone to perfection, his nostrils flaring, drawing in the minerals in long, steady pulls.

With deft fingers, the craftsman wove intricate knots in the tendons which firmly held together the cross frame and, having applied a fine spray of adhesive, he stretched the white skin across it, curling his hands around the edges.

Finally, he attached the tail, which he had painstakingly decorated with tufts of golden hair, each drawn together in the middle with a tiny black ribbon.

Outside, the dust lifted from him like a released spirit as the keen wind coiled around him on the hilltop and, as he tossed the kite, it snatched it, too. It was the nearest she would get to heaven after what she had done.

Inside, strewn on the table, was Lena. Or what was left of her.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
Peace and Disquiet​
*£1.54 or $2.56*​
*Would you buy just one biscuit when you can have a whole packet for the same price?
Lots of writers sell their stories individually which, for a collection, can work out expensive.*​
*Not so me! *​
* Peace and Disquiet works out at just over 8p a story and just look at the reviews if you're unsure. This is one of two story collections, both very different in tone. In this collection, prepare to be saddened, shocked, moved or unsettled. After all, it's not called Fluffy and Frivolous...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*All 5*reviews*

Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet​*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.
*​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'*​
​
*£1.54 or $2.56*​
*Short Story Competition success:**
-	Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
-	Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
-	Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
-	Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- Charming Residents.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- Taking Flight.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
-	Shortlisted for Tea and Tale/Milton Rooms Short Story Competition as part of the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013

Flash
-	100-word 'Cold Heart' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html Sept '13
-	100-word 'Bare' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html Sept '13
-	100-word 'Dishing it Out' on Cafe Lit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html Oct 17th 2013

I also have 4 pieces in the One Word Anthology *


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my stories was shortlisted at *The Ryedale Book Festival *last weekend. This week, I had the following email from the competition organiser:

_*'There were only three in the shortlist so you should feel proud that you made it into that elite group!'*
_​

Onwards and upwards. I have submitted the same story to another competition, so fingers crossed! 
Eventually it will become part of another story collection. I am working on three more.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*My writing group sets a monthly challenge to write a 200 word piece of flash fiction, inspired by one word only. The prompt for last month's challenge was the word 'Bell'.

This was my offering:*

*Shades of Black

The moonlit silhouette of the rattling carriage funnelled into the night.

'Take the path through the woods,' the driver had rasped. 'The big 'ouse is just beyond.'

Thankful for the swinging lantern, Bessie lifted her skirts and picked her way around knuckly tree roots. Branches, like clawing hands, snagged on her shawl, jarring and spinning her. Frightening her. Trees whispered papery secrets and she felt that evil was scuttling around her boots.

At the clearing, Bessie stopped. Holding her flickering light at arm's reach, she swivelled around. Trunks shouldered trunks, caging her.

Which way? Which way?

Hoping for a glimmer of light from the house, Bessie put down the lantern. The flame drunkenly swayed, then collapsed, drowning in a pool of liquid wax. Bessie allowed a little gasp to escape.

Then she heard it. A tiny tinkle.

She spun at a tap on her shoulder. A manservant from the house!

'Widow Dempsey sent me to find you.'

'Widow?'

'Aye. The Master was buried right here Tuesday last.'

Bessie was glad of the company as they reached the path.

Below ground, nailed in his coffin, Master Dempsey, exhausted, rang his bell. Surely someone would hear it and save him?*

*Last year the*  One Word Anthology *was published by my writing group, in which I have four pieces - two flash and two poetry.

*

*Peace and Disquiet* and  *Light Bites* *are collections of my own - not flash, this time, but short stories, twelve in each collection.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.
Sleep tight...
​
Peace and Disquiet
Peace and Disquiet​
*All 5* reviews*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

An extract from the story 'Dear Madeline':

*Dear Madeline,
I can still remember how you looked when I first saw you. The playground shone like polished slate, damp from an earlier downpour. A swirl of colour danced around you as the other children played, their shrieks and laughter intermittently eclipsed by the blustery wind. But you, Madeline, were unmoving. A still, frail creature at which the elements tugged. You gripped yourself tightly, or was it a hug? Your greying socks were too short, your skirt was obviously a remnant of younger days and your spindly white legs quivered against the slap of the wind. But you held yourself rigid.
Your isolation captivated me for a long time and I wondered how I had never noticed you before. Perhaps, until that day, you had melted into the mundane, deliberately: crouching to tie a shoelace for just a minute too long; in the toilet, washing and drying your hands more methodically than the typical grubby schoolchild; wandering with well-rehearsed purpose, apparently searching for a particular face. But there never was a face, Madeline, was there? Did anyone even know your name?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars A Master Story Teller

Format:Kindle Edition
As soon as I began to read these twelve stories, I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing. "Dear Madeline" and "From This Day Forward" in particular are two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read, each one deeply exploring a haunting and disturbing subject which is only too real in today's society.

In every one of the stories however, Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters and situations, in such a way that draws you into them as if you were actually there, hearing the words, feeling the emotions, the fear, the pain, the joys and sadnesses, the very "peace and disquiet" spoken of in the collection's title.

Helen Laycock has not only written an outstanding collection of short stories, but each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Review of Peace and Disquiet

Format:Kindle Edition
Each story is unique and well crafted. Such dark tales indeed which are a contrast to the Author's usual genre of children's books, which serves to illustrate her versatility when it comes to writing. The first tale, "Ante Mortem," is intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully. This is the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft and it was a pleasure to read.

"Til Death Do Us Part," is a poignant, emotive short story with a very sad twist in the tale. I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable.
All in all, Helen Laycock has a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Makes you think

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions. Till death brought tears to my eyes.
Superb.. Well worth the price.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Beware! Not for the faint hearted! Read and weep!

Format:Kindle Edition
Well, I didn't expect such dark tales but that's what you get. Very sinister and sometimes quite gruesome in places but this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page - even if you get a shock in doing so!!
I would recommend giving this book of tales your time - you will be moved in more ways than one!!
Enjoy at your peril!

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Shades of Roald Dahl

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Each of these stories has a different slant on life and is never disappointing in its intrigue. From "Till death us do part" with its gentle but inciteful look at growing older with love and care, to the creeping horror of "From this day forward" I was held captive until the end. I look forward with interest to the next set of stories from this writer.she can certainly send shivers up the spine!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet*

*This short story collection has had fabulous reviews. I hope you'll consider giving it a try.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For a taste of my writing, you might like to have a look at CafeLit where I have now had five pieces of flash fiction (100 words) published. Here is the latest:
*
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html​
*If you enjoyed that, you may well like to read one of my short story collections, **Peace and Disquiet*​
*'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I have just been named as one of the five runners up in the Words With Jam bigger short story competition. My story will be published in the anthology due out in May.*​
*To keep you going until then, why not have a look at Peace and Disquiet 

​,

[size=14pt]still at the low, low price of £1.54 or $2.56. *​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash
​
​
*Peace and Disquiet*

*This short story collection has had fabulous reviews. A few more wouldn't go amiss! [size=14pt]£1.54 or $2.56[/size]*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

This low, low price is not much longer for the world, so do take advantage while it's cheap!

​
[size=14pt]*Peace and Disquiet*http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JQ7C5II/?tag=kb1-21

£1.54 or $2.56​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoever would believe that such dark thoughts are being turned into short stories behind the door of a typically-suburban British house ? If you saw the author, Helen Laycock, a diminutive, smiley former primary school teacher, you would surely believe her incapable of producing anything other than whimsical tales -- she does that too -- but *Peace and Disquiet* is a collection of 'disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality ... and reality.'

Helen has had around thirty wins and shortlistings in writing competitions, successes including Words With Jam, The Ryedale Book Festival, Writing Magazine, Writers' News, Writers' Forum, Flash500, Thynks Publications, Erewash Writers and various online contests, and she has had work published in several anthologies as well as online. In total, Helen has written twelve books. Her uplifting short story collection is called *Light Bites*, and look out soon for *Minor Discord*, a bumper collection of harrowing tales.

Described as 'an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft', Helen Laycock has managed to bring tears to the eyes of readers, left them 'open mouthed at the sinister realism' and has been dubbed a 'master story teller' with the gift of not only drawing in the reader, but holding them 'captive'.

Peace and Disquiet is now available in a paperback (£4.39) or a kindle (£1.54) edition from Amazon.

Helen has also written eight unique mystery/adventure books for children as well as a couple of humorous poetry collections. 
Please visit her Amazon Author Page for details: http://tinyurl.com/mghkfff


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet*​
*Great reviews... great price... great stories...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet* is now available as both a kindle *£1.54* and paperback *£4.39* edition.

Please see my Author Page for details:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6

U.S. links:
*Peace and Disquiet*
Kindle:*$2.56*
Paperback:*$7*

U.S. Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'an outstanding collection of short stories'*​
*

I am generally a happy, optimistic soul, but, at times, I do like to delve into the darker side of life.*

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: *Peace and Disquiet* *$2.56*
U.K. link: *Peace and Disquiet* *£1.54
*

Available as a paperback, too.​
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet, too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *$2.56*
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *£1.54
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Also available in paperback - as are all my books*!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet* is available as both a kindle *£1.54* and paperback *£4.39* edition.

Please see my Author Page for details:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6

U.S. links:
*Peace and Disquiet*
Kindle:*$2.56*
Paperback:*$7*

U.S. Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6
*
This is one of three short story collections.
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Another 5* review:

Radiant
I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection. However, Till Death us do part, Lucky Jim,
Beggars and Choosers stick in my mind long after reading them, striking a cord of reality of every day life. The last
story, Charming Viola, eek, (and I'm giving nothing away) what a chilling end. A great story.
The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.
I would recommend this book to anyone who likes humour mixed with chilling encounters.
I hope there is another in the pipe line, Ms Laycock.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[size=14pt]A little bit about my writing background:

*Peace and Disquiet* is one of three short story collections by Helen Laycock and, like *Minor Discord *(paperback only), leans towards the darker side of life. The other, *Light Bites* , is altogether more whimsical and, as such, is a complete contrast.

Helen Laycock has had several pieces of flash fiction published by CafeLit and her writing has been selected for inclusion in *The Best of CafeLit 2013* (_Chapeltown_). Four pieces have been published in the *One Word Anthology* by Talkback Writers (_Alfie Dog, Ltd._), five winning entries are included in the *Aspiring Writers 2013 Winners Anthology* (_Blue Dragon Press_) and a story has been published in *An Earthless Melting Pot, Vol. 2* (_Quinn Publications_).

A regular competitor in writing contests, Helen has enjoyed around thirty wins and shortlistings for both short stories and poetry competitions, including *Words with Jam, The Ryedale Book Festival, Writing Magazine, Writers' News, Writers' Forum, Flash500, Thynks Publications, Erewash Writers* and various online contests.

A former primary school teacher and English specialist, Helen also writes extensively for children. To date, she has written eight books for readers of 8+: *Glass Dreams*, *Salt*, *Mandrake's Plot*,*The Secret of Pooks Wood* , *Martha and Mitch*,*Song of the Moon* and *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*. In addition, she has put together two collections of humorous poetry: one each for children - *A Mouthful of Chuckles*, and adults - *A Bellyful of Laughs* (paperback only).

If you have enjoyed any of her writing, please do let her know.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *$2.56*
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *£1.54
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Also available in paperback - as are all my books*!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet* is available as both a kindle *£1.54* and paperback *£4.39* edition.

*These are stories about people on the periphery, characters about whom you will say, 'There, but for the grace of God, go I...'*

Please see my Author Page for details:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6

U.S. links:
*Peace and Disquiet*
Kindle:*$2.56*
Paperback:*$7*

U.S. Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6
*
This is one of three short story collections.
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *$2.56*
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *£1.54
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Also available in paperback - as are all my books*!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Peace and Disquiet* is available as both a kindle *£1.54* and paperback *£4.39* edition.

*These are stories about people on the periphery, characters about whom you will say, 'There, but for the grace of God, go I...'*

Please see my Author Page for details:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6

U.S. links:
*Peace and Disquiet*
Kindle:*$2.56*
Paperback:*$7*

U.S. Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6
*
This is one of three short story collections.
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For more about my short stories and flash fiction, please visit my BRAND NEW website:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash

Any feedback much appreciated.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *Kindle: $2.99 / Paperback: $7.00*
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *Kindle: £1.99 / Paperback: £4.50
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for! I have now had work published in six anthologies, but you'll get the biggest bargain with my own collections.
*

*Other examples of my writing can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you'd like to see more of my writing for adults, please do have a look at my website:
Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​
*'an outstanding collection of short stories'*​
​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
U.S. link: Peace and Disquiet *Kindle: $3.01 Paperback: $7.00 *
U.K. link: Peace and Disquiet *Kindle: £1.99 Paperback: £4.50
*
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Short Story Competition success:*
- Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
- Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
- Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
- Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
- 3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- Charming Residents.
- 3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- Taking Flight.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
- Shortlisted for Tea and Tale/Milton Rooms Short Story Competition as part of the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013
- Runner-up in the Words with Jam Bigger Short Story Competition, 2013, with Story Entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.

I have also been placed sixteen times in poetry competitions.

*100-word Flash fiction published on CafeLit:*
'Cold Heart' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html Sept '13
 'Bare' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html Sept '13
 'Dead Silence' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/Dec52013DeadSilence.html Dec '13
'Dishing it Out' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html Oct '13
 'Searching' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html Jan '14
'Bluebell Wood' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100worderBluebellWood.html Aug '14
 'Spectre-cle' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSpectre-cle.html Oct '14
'A Charming Visit' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/ScaryStory100WorderACharmingVisit.html Oct '14
'Filling the Space' http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderFillingTheSpace.html Feb '15

*These, and more, can be read on my website. I have two further short story collections, both of which can be viewed on my website (see top of post for link).

I have also had work published in six independent anthologies (details of these are on my Amazon Author Page).*

***Keep an eye out for other posts. I also write for children and have a couple of poetry collections, too.***​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight...*

*Peace and Disquiet*

Kindle: *£1.99 / £3.10*
Paperback: *£4.50 /$7.00*​
All reviews have been ** * * * **
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Peace and Disquiet*

WHAT DID READERS THINK?

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'Well worth the price'

'I was held captive until the end'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!

WHAT'S IT ABOUT?
A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight&#8230;

            ​
Kindle: £1.99 / $3.01 Paperback:£4.50 / $7.00 ​
*If you'd like to see more of my writing for adults, please do have a look at my website:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you like ten-minute tales with a nod to the psychological, then maybe **Peace and Disquiet* *is for you...*​
​
*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight...*

Kindle: *£1.99 / £3.10*
Paperback: *£4.50 /$7.00*​
Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I was recently a short story Featured Author on Goodreads.

You can read my interview here:* https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25

*Peace and Disquiet** * * * * **
is one of three short story collections.

*Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00
Kindle: £1.99 / $ 3.05*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Last week, I gave a reading of stories and poetry to a very appreciative audience who agreed that my short story collections would make great Christmas gifts.*

*You can read one of the stories from* *Peace and Disquiet* *here*: https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409914-ante-mortem-a-short-story

*Paperback:* *£4.50 / $7.00* 
*Kindle:* *£1.99 / $3.05*

*Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Ante Mortem* is one of the stories from *Peace and Disquiet*. If you'd like to read it, please click the link below.

*https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409914-ante-mortem-a-short-story*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

*​
*As the blurb says, these are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

I've had some brilliant feedback, so if you like a bit of disquiet too, this might be just what you're looking for!
*

*Also available in paperback - as are all my books*!​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*

[size=14pt]'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

[/size]

*​*These are disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.


*

*Also available in paperback - as are all my books*!​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Another happy reader or two, or three!

'Peace and Disquiet is a collection of short stories which are certainly of the more creepy and disquieting side rather than peaceful. All the stories feature death and/or demise of a curious nature often with a little twist or a feeling of all is not what it first seems. The intriguing and deadly overtones remind me very much of the televised 1970's series Tales of The Unexpected.

'Til Death Us Do Part is one of the more peaceful sweet stories of an elderly couple who have been through everything together - wars, marriage, children and finally want to end their days together - very touching.

Lucky Jim is one of my favourites, who turns out to be anything but.

My Name is Not Simon was one of the most beautifully and poetic written stories. The descriptions and language used is bewitching and memorable. It moved me very much and left me guessing right to the end what and who it was about.

If you want really scary and disquieting, Charming Viola should do it for you! A story of the three famous hear/see/speak no evil monkeys - totally sinister.

A very well written and well chosen selection of short unsettling stories - much recommended.'

** * * * **​
'PEACE & DISQUIET is an impressive collection of short stories by gifted writer Helen Laycock. In many ways it's a tour de force of writing styles, genres, and points of view. Every story delivers both in terms of execution, story, and voice, with quite a bit of surprise and unpredictability. Among my favorites, which I think could be dropped into Stephen King's new collection Bizarre of Bad Dreams without compromising that work at all, are:
Ante Mortem - Reflections and events leading up the a deadly fire,
Lucky Jim - about a down and out guy who may just be about to a break,
Silver Lining - About Jack, a young boy who loves to draw,
My Name is Not Simon - a love story,
Design - About a scary item found in a short-term vacation rental.

I highly recommend it.'

** * * * **​
'I realised as soon as I started the first story that I wasn't going to put the book down until I'd finished it. And then I just had to read another, and another. Helen Laycock has a gift for drawing the reader into the lives of her characters. Shocks, sadnesses, heartfelt sympathy - and some releif - thank goodness I was reading fiction.'

*To find out more about my writing, do have a look at this recent interview: http://bookschocolateandwine.com/interview-helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'I realised as soon as I started the first story that I wasn't going to put the book down until I'd finished it. And then I just had to read another, and another. Helen Laycock has a gift for drawing the reader into the lives of her characters. Shocks, sadnesses, heartfelt sympathy - and some releif - thank goodness I was reading fiction.'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'As soon as I began to read these twelve stories, I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing. "Dear Madeline" and "From This Day Forward" in particular are two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read, each one deeply exploring a haunting and disturbing subject which is only too real in today's society.

In every one of the stories however, Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters and situations, in such a way that draws you into them as if you were actually there, hearing the words, feeling the emotions, the fear, the pain, the joys and sadnesses, the very "peace and disquiet" spoken of in the collection's title.

Helen Laycock has not only written an outstanding collection of short stories, but each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is.'

Peace and Disquiet​
*UK£1.99
US £2.99
FREE on Kindle unlimited*

Available worldwide:             ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Peace and Disquiet*

​
*Kindle*:*£1.99* (FREE on Kindle unlimited)
*Paperback*:*£4.50*

*U.S. link*:*Peace and Disquiet*

*Kindle*:*$2.99*
*Paperback*:*$7.00*

Worldwide links (Click on your country's flag):             

*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight . . .*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Peace and Disquiet* (UK)

*Peace and Disquiet* (US)

Kindle: £1.99 / $2.99
Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00

A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight...

​
~

*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

'Peace and Disquiet is a collection of short stories which are certainly of the more creepy and disquieting side rather than peaceful. All the stories feature death and/or demise of a curious nature often with a little twist or a feeling of all is not what it first seems. The intriguing and deadly overtones remind me very much of the televised 1970's series Tales of The Unexpected.'

'My Name is Not Simon was one of the most beautifully and poetic written stories. The descriptions and language used is bewitching and memorable. It moved me very much and left me guessing right to the end what and who it was about.'

'A very well written and well chosen selection of short unsettling stories - much recommended.'

'PEACE & DISQUIET is an impressive collection of short stories by gifted writer Helen Laycock. In many ways it's a tour de force of writing styles, genres, and points of view. Every story delivers both in terms of execution, story, and voice, with quite a bit of surprise and unpredictability.'

'I realised as soon as I started the first story that I wasn't going to put the book down until I'd finished it. And then I just had to read another, and another. Helen Laycock has a gift for drawing the reader into the lives of her characters. Shocks, sadnesses, heartfelt sympathy - and some relief - thank goodness I was reading fiction.'*​


Click on the link for your country to purchase a copy

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality . . . and reality.

Sleep tight . . .*

US: *Peace and Disquiet* $2.99
UK: *Peace and Disquiet* £1.99

*FREE* on Kindle unlimited

*Peace and Disquiet *is also available as a paperback edition.

Worldwide links:             

*'Peace and Disquiet is a collection of short stories which are certainly of the more creepy and disquieting side rather than peaceful. All the stories feature death and/or demise of a curious nature often with a little twist or a feeling of all is not what it first seems. The intriguing and deadly overtones remind me very much of the televised 1970's series Tales of The Unexpected.

'Til Death Us Do Part is one of the more peaceful sweet stories of an elderly couple who have been through everything together -- wars, marriage, children and finally want to end their days together -- very touching.

Lucky Jim is one of my favourites, who turns out to be anything but.

My Name is Not Simon was one of the most beautifully and poetic written stories. The descriptions and language used is bewitching and memorable. It moved me very much and left me guessing right to the end what and who it was about.

If you want really scary and disquieting, Charming Viola should do it for you! A story of the three famous hear/see/speak no evil monkeys -- totally sinister.

A very well written and well chosen selection of short unsettling stories -- much recommended.'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Peace and Disquiet* (UK)

*Peace and Disquiet* (US)

Kindle: £1.99 / $2.99
Paperback: £4.50 / $7.00

A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.

Sleep tight...

​
~

*'the work of an accomplished writer, one with true knowledge of the craft'

'an outstanding collection of short stories'

'I was left open mouthed at the sinister realism and very brave and powerful writing'

'two of the very best stories of this kind I have ever read'

'I almost felt as if the words themselves were drawing me in and binding me to each and every syllable'

'Helen Laycock writes with a deep understanding of her characters'

'intriguing and is crafted with figurative, poetic language which flows beautifully'

'each one is a masterpiece that could only have been created by the master story teller that she undoubtedly is'

'Great short stories that send you through a host of emotions'

'Each story is unique and well crafted'

'a great collection of short stories that are well written and enjoyable'

'The author has a wonderful clear-as-a-bell, way of writing with good finality to each story.'

'Well worth the price'

'I found it very difficult to choose a favourite story amongst this collection.'

'I was held captive until the end'

'...stick in my mind long after reading them'

'she can certainly send shivers up the spine!'

'this author writes in such a way that you can't help but turn the page'

'Peace and Disquiet is a collection of short stories which are certainly of the more creepy and disquieting side rather than peaceful. All the stories feature death and/or demise of a curious nature often with a little twist or a feeling of all is not what it first seems. The intriguing and deadly overtones remind me very much of the televised 1970's series Tales of The Unexpected.'

'My Name is Not Simon was one of the most beautifully and poetic written stories. The descriptions and language used is bewitching and memorable. It moved me very much and left me guessing right to the end what and who it was about.'

'A very well written and well chosen selection of short unsettling stories - much recommended.'

'PEACE & DISQUIET is an impressive collection of short stories by gifted writer Helen Laycock. In many ways it's a tour de force of writing styles, genres, and points of view. Every story delivers both in terms of execution, story, and voice, with quite a bit of surprise and unpredictability.'

'I realised as soon as I started the first story that I wasn't going to put the book down until I'd finished it. And then I just had to read another, and another. Helen Laycock has a gift for drawing the reader into the lives of her characters. Shocks, sadnesses, heartfelt sympathy - and some relief - thank goodness I was reading fiction.'*​


Click on the link for your country to purchase a copy

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's a little bit more about my short story collections with links to what readers thought:

http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash/short-story-collections*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's one of the stories from [size=14pt]Peace and Disquiethttp://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JQ7C5II/?tag=kb1-21[/size]*:

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409914-ante-mortem-a-short-story

*Kindle: £1.99 /$2.44
Paperback: £4.50 /$7.00*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Do you like stories with a darker edge?
*
*Peace and Disquiet* [Kindle:$2.99 Paperback $7.00] has resonated with readers who like to be disturbed, chilled to the bone, and, of course, entertained with a little black humour.

UK Link for *Peace and Disquiet* [Kindle:£1.99 Paperback £4.50]

​
You can find out more about my short stories and flash fiction here:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash​
Available worldwide:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality - and reality.
Sleep tight&#8230;*​
*US* *Peace and Disquiet* *$2.70*
*UK* *Peace and Disquiet* *£1.99*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Peace and Disquiet* is one of three short story collections and has had a host of wonderful reviews:​
https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash/peace-and-disquiet​


*A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality - and reality.

Sleep tight . . .*

*
It is available worldwide as a kindle or paperback edition.*

*UK: £1.99 / £4.50
US: $2.76 / $7.00
*
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*World Book Day is for grown-ups, too!*



Peace and Disquiet

A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality - and reality.

Sleep tight&#8230;​


----------

